
WebKit Updates CSS3 Gradient Support, Matches Mozilla Syntax - shawndumas
http://blogs.sitepoint.com/2011/01/18/webkit-updates-css3-gradient-support-matches-mozilla-syntax/
======
nitrogen
Are the resizable divs on the original announcement
(<http://webkit.org/blog/1424/css3-gradients/>) a Firefox feature (though I've
only ever seen resizable textareas), a script, or an HTML5 feature?

------
btipling
I preferred the webkit syntax. Guess I'll have to update my chrome extension
now.

~~~
pornel
Why did you prefer it?

~~~
btipling
Could be just because I learned it first. It makes a lot of sense in its
implementation, ease of use and seems to at least give me the impression of
more control.

